# Where is the EGR Valve on 2001 Frontier?



## jbrewton (Apr 13, 2007)

This may be a dumb question, but I am having trouble locating the EGR valve on my 2001 Fronty. SE V6 3.3L no SC VG33E. I have looked at Michell (online) Alldata, and mY haynes manual. The haynes manual shows a picture of one, but where the picture shows, the EGR is not their. I think the Haynes manual is for 1999 or 2000 (older body) but says goes to 2001. Is it under the intake plenum (sp?) Or next to that blasted 6th spark plug? Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dont see one listed for the "01"


----------



## jbrewton (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks speedo. What does the 01 frontier use instead of the EGR valve to control NOx gases?


----------

